# Feeders Size



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

What is the most appropriate feeder size? Smaller than the Ps, or bigger?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

what size are your fish, how many?
what are the current feedins like.

in general if hungry enough it will be eatin'


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if your p's are babies... 1-3 inches... i would make sure the feeder is small enough so that the head can be eaten. if they cant swallow the head, they leave it on the ground and that makes more work for you to clean up.

if they're like 5-6 inches, i would just get a 2-3 inch feeder....

i have 3 5-6 reds. and they eat the 3 inch feeders (called medium comets) at my lfs


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I usually feed my reds 2-4" goldfish and minnows. Sometimes they get a bigger one (6-7"), as a treat.


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

If your piranha are a resonable size (6 plus inches) and there are a few of them in a tank I believe they can eat things almost twice there size. Just my experiance though


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, minnows are a good source of food for them. I like to feed mine some of them every once and a while!! Maybe like 2-3 inches in size.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i many piranha do u have>?

i think any feder will do as long u have enough piranha.

the head fitting to thoer mouth only matters if u dont mind cleaning the feeder's head. your call


----------

